# عندما تطلب .... ولا تجد!!!!



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

*
" اسالوا تجدوا وتعطوا واقرعوا يفتح لكم "

عندما تفتح الانجيل على تلك الاية الجميلة تشعر بسعادة بالغة وتعتبر ان هذا وعدا من الله لك فى ان كل ما سوف تطلبة تجدة امامك ..... وياتى يوم تتضرع فية الى الرب ان يحقق لك شىء ما تتمناة وتمر الايام يوما بعد يوم ولكن الله لا يجيب طلبك وتتعجب لماذا لم يجب طلبى وتنتظر وتصبر حتى يفرغ الصبر منك فتقول لماذا قلت ذلك يارب ؟لماذا وعدتنى ؟ لماذا ؟؟لماذا؟؟وتظل وانت فى حزنك هكذا تضع علامات استفهام كثيرة لاسئلة لا تجد لها ردود ولكن ....

تمهل قليلا ولا تتسرع فى توجية كل هذة الاسئلة الى الله ....
لا تتسرع فى ان تلومة على انة لم يجب لك طلبك " كيف ذلك " هذا سوال ربما توجة لى كيف ان ينسى الله ابنة ؟ كيف ان الله الذى كان من قبل يجيب لى طلباتى قبل ان اطلبها منة ؟ هو الله الذى نسانى الان ....... ان الله لا حبنى والدليل على هذا انة نسى طلبى .... لم يجيبنى حينما اطلبة لقد طلبتة فما وجدتة ودعوتة فما اجابنى ولكن اقول لك " يقول السيد الرب " " لقد نقشتكم على كفى من مسكم مس حدقة عينى "

ان الرب الذى قال لا ينساك يسوع حبيب الامس واليوم والغد ربما تقول لى كيف انة هذا ومه ذلك لم يجب لى طلبى اقول لك ربما ان الرب حبيبك جعل هذا الامر تذكرة لك كى ترجع الية بعد ان تركتة لفترة طويلة وانشغلت عنة اراد ان يسمع صوتك من جديد اشتاق ان يراك وانت تصلى لة وتتحدث الية وتطلب معونتة ربما هذا مثال واشياء اخرى كثيرة سوف تعرفها بل تكتشفها عندما تجلس مع الرب تقول لة يا ابتى ان محبتك كثيرة جدا وانا واثق 
" ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
وانت تحبة سلم حياتك 

انا معك كل شىء وبدونك لا شىء اعنى وقونى فافهم احكامك " ما ابعد احكامك عن الفحص وطرقك من الاستقصاء*​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (25 مايو 2009)

الله حقيقى موضوع راااائع وقد ايه موضوع معزى لناس كتير انا عن نفسى كنت محتاجه الكلام الجميل ده وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (25 مايو 2009)

*" ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
جمييييييييييييييل جدا يا هابي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا هابى 

ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

الله قدّوس والإنسان خاطئ

 وتفصل بين الاثنين هوّة عظيمة

بالصلاة والايمان القويم  نردم الهوة

شكرا هابي على الموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 مايو 2009)

*



انا معك كل شىء وبدونك لا شىء اعنى وقونى فافهم احكامك " ما ابعد احكامك عن الفحص وطرقك من الاستقصاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع جدا جميل
محبتي *​


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

> انا معك كل شىء وبدونك لا شىء اعنى وقونى فافهم احكامك " ما ابعد احكامك عن الفحص وطرقك من الاستقصاء


ميرسي اوووووووووي يا هابي انجل 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى ودايما مواضيعك متميزة ميرسى كتير 
المسيح يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## ماريتا (29 مايو 2009)

*" اسالوا تجدوا وتعطوا واقرعوا يفتح لكم "*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ميرسى حبيبتى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

*


شكرا ياماما علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## K A T Y (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا هابي

وكلامه حلو ومعزي لنفوسنا المريضة 

ميرسي جدا علي الكلمات الجميلة ديه

ربما يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> الله حقيقى موضوع راااائع وقد ايه موضوع معزى لناس كتير انا عن نفسى كنت محتاجه الكلام الجميل ده وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *" ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
> جمييييييييييييييل جدا يا هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا هابى
> 
> ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله قدّوس والإنسان خاطئ
> 
> وتفصل بين الاثنين هوّة عظيمة
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> موضوع جدا جميل
> محبتي *​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووي يا هابي انجل
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى ودايما مواضيعك متميزة ميرسى كتير
> المسيح يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *" اسالوا تجدوا وتعطوا واقرعوا يفتح لكم "*
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا ياماما علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

K A T Y قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا هابي
> 
> وكلامه حلو ومعزي لنفوسنا المريضة
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل اوى يامامتى*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااائع*


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل اوى يامامتى*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رااااااائع*


----------



## mero_engel (30 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع قيم جدااا *
*ميرسي يا هابي *
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
*ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع قيم جدااا *
> *ميرسي يا هابي *
> *تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
> *ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​


----------

